# Hoosier Deer Hunters Heads UP!



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Indiana General Assembly where the House passed by a large vote a bill that will take deer managment out of the hands of the DNR.
Bill includes language that:
doubles bag limit in the 30 counties recording the highest number of car/deer accidents
adds a week to the general firearms season
adds crossbows to the general firearms season

HB 1585 now goes to the Senate. Time to call your state senators and put a stop to this foolishness.


----------



## hunting4fun (Mar 7, 2008)

Im not from indiana but this is ridiculous


----------



## Nuge60 (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

wow that sucks!!!


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*heading towards PA*

sounds like Your heading in the direction of Pennsylvania. We started ruining our hunting about 6-7 years ago and let me tell you most of our public lands are shot to he1l.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

that does suck! I would never want anyone running ours except the DNR


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

Figures. Our hunting seasons suck in my opinion now anyway. Gun season is right in the middle of the rut and guys who never hunt go out and slaughter young spikes and button bucks and half of them don't even eat the meat. Now this just adds insult to injury. What idiots we have running the state game laws.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

*indiana changes*



> sounds like Your heading in the direction of Pennsylvania. We started ruining our hunting about 6-7 years ago and let me tell you most of our public lands are shot to he1l.


 +1


----------



## satchamo (May 6, 2006)

wow i live in indiana but hunt 100% in illinois...

But all my buddies hunt in indiana and constantly complain about how the gun season is just tooo long and it puts too much pressure on the deer and too many sub par bucks are killed... and i agree.

if this bill is passed, its complete foolishness... the only thing that keeps indiana from being like illinois or iowa is its regulations


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

IMO
3 weeks of gun season could be good...If they split it into 3 separate times 
and not during peak rut.When the orange army invades the woods in mid November we get 2 descent days (opening weekend) to hunt for the next month.....till things settle down and the troops get cold and burnt out.
Deer are like squirrels in Rush and Henry counties and are a traffic and crop hazard but we can't kill em all.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

Dang,,we go from banning guns to lets kill more deer........the government has no idea what there doing...


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*Indiana Deer Hunting law*

Do you have the name and number of this bill, and/or the bills sponsor. i would like to write a few letters to my congressmen.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

goathollow said:


> Do you have the name and number of this bill, and/or the bills sponsor. i would like to write a few letters to my congressmen.


i got it right here,,its 1-800-we-don't-care


----------



## Tom D (Feb 8, 2005)

carlosii said:


> Indiana General Assembly where the House passed by a large vote a bill that will take deer managment out of the hands of the DNR.
> Bill includes language that:
> doubles bag limit in the 30 counties recording the highest number of car/deer accidents



Sounds like your local insurance company lobbies are at work and your legislature is in their pockets. 

In Wisconsin, our DNR screwed up the head count badly and our herd has been decimated over the past 2 years as a result of their mismanagment. BUT, having said that, I would rather have the DNR running the hunt than the state legislature. Good grief!!!


----------



## FAR66 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sounds like Governor Mitch Daniels (317-232-4567)is at it again!!!! Contact Cleo Duncan 800-382-9841 or Johnny Nugent 800-382-9467 they should be able to point you in the right direction or who you need to voice your opinion to!!! I am a former hoosier that worked for the State of Indiana and good ole Daniels is at it again!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Info from the Indiana Bowhunters.

It looks like HB1585 will be assigned to Natural Resources committee in the Senate, which is what we wanted. We are talking with the Chair to see if he will sit on it. Good chance that he might not let it be heard in Committee, and if that happens then it will be dead at that time. 

In the meantime, we need to keep the phone calls and emails going into the legislature. We need to focus attention as much as we can on the Co-Sponsors – 

Brent Steele
Johnny Nugent
Richard Young
Jimmy Lewis

If we can get them to pull their names from the bill that would go a long way to putting the nail in the coffin. Please continue to have your people work their emails and calls!


We will keep you updated
Gene Hopkins


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

I am from Indiana but did not even buy an Indiana deer hunting license this year I bought a license in IL Ohio and Kentucky for this season


----------



## Zack Grogg (Jan 13, 2021)

I realize we had trouble coming when the “rifle” season hit, and it was insurance companies pushing their agenda, so this bill is another I’m glad we as archery’s and me being a IN boy all my life would Not want, not for just me but my my boys that enjoy the hunt. 
God Speed.


----------



## satchamo (May 6, 2006)

You guys just replied to a thread from 12 years ago. That’s some serious grave digging


----------



## Matt.richardson (Aug 10, 2018)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> Dang,,we go from banning guns to lets kill more deer........the government has no idea what there doing...


Yep. Quality of deer has dropped drastically sincd


----------



## miande (Sep 28, 2021)

satchamo said:


> You guys just replied to a thread from 12 years ago. That’s some serious grave digging


yes it is and to this day the DNR continues to manage deer populations in the state.


----------



## sdwilde18 (11 mo ago)

trob_205 said:


> wow that sucks!!!


Ridiculous


----------

